# Average size of 4 year olds?



## Girl In The Fire (Apr 6, 2005)

Is there a height and weight chart I could look at somewhere on the net? My DD is almost 4 and seems pretty big for her age compared to other kids her age. She is pretty skinny just tall, and both my husband and I are short so who knows where that came from







.

My nephew was recently in from out of town, he is 5 going on 6, he was the same height as my daughter and finer boned which I thought was odd. He was a premie (SIL chain smoked the whole pregnancy







) maybe that has something to do with it???

Besides that many people ask if DD is 5 and comment on how tall she is, I honestly have no idea how tall on average kids her age are







: We dont really have kids her age in the neighborhood and the kids she plays with at the Y are all a bit older so they are not a good comparison.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My ds, almost 4, is around 40 lbs and 40 inches. Last year, at a check-up, I was told he was 50% for both height and weight. My niece, 3 months younger than ds but from taller stock, is slightly bigger. I feel that most people don't have a clue unless they are comparing your dc to a same age child that they know. I've gotten all sorts of big and small comments, but nope, just average.


----------



## mpeel (Nov 20, 2001)

pediatrics.about.com has growth charts


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

My DD gets comments about "being big" for her age









She is almost 5 and now she is 47" 47lbs. If memory serves me right she was 43" 43lbs when she turned 4

She always wore a size or two bigger than "her age". Like now she wears some clothes that are size 6 and some that are size 7

According to my Mom I was also not small when I was DD's age. I am pretty "standard" now - 5'7" and 125lbs, so I don't fret too much :LOL


----------



## Girl In The Fire (Apr 6, 2005)

I just looked at the height/weight chart and she is right at the 50% mark. I guess those people who thought she was tall dont know what that are talking about :LOL


----------



## MomBirthmomStepmom (May 14, 2005)

DD just turned 4 in April. In early June she was 42 inches tall. Just last week she measured 44 1/2 inches tall!! (in 5 weeks time!) We're going through a growth spurt here!!!

She's always been a big girl. (her dad is short, and tallest of the family, I am tall, and tallest of my family. So, I assume she will be below-average in height, but that she's just growing into it fastly)

She wears a size 6 and a 12 1/2 in shoes







(she was wearing a size 9 when we moved here in October!!!)


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Some basic rules for average size. With the exception of gap and some old navy which runs realy big most children will wear 1 size larger than thier age. 10#s of weight per year and most children under 6 will have one pound per inch give or take.

granted I am sure there are hundreds of people whose children don't fit those little things. but just something other than charts to quick measure by.

for the record I thought my 5 year old was a peanut and my baby was big for her age. when I looked at the charts lily (5yo) was in the 93rd percentile for height (defying modern genetic science :LOL( and Ava was the runt of the family coming in at 25th percentil for height and weight. go figue. I guess it just depends on who you are comparing them to.

also said 5 year old wears a size 6 for length but can't keep them up without a belt. She weighs 45 pounds and I have no idea how tall.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

Size is individual. Family history on both sides to account for among other things.









DS runs 25th percentile. At 4 1/2, he's 39 inches, 35 lbs. He's on the smallish side... kind of like... me.







But, DH is tallish (6ft) and so is his whole family so at any time, our 25th percentile boy could change. Well, at least for height. I DO very well expect for him to remain thin as is DH. My family runs thin/petite, DH's thin/tallish. Hard to say where DS will end up there.

OTOH, DS's first cousin/once removed (my neice's son), is nearly the same size as DS (approx. 33 lbs, 36 inches). He just turned 2! My neice is shortish/average 5 foot 4 or so. Her DH is tall 6 foot 4 I think. She struggles with her weight, her DH is a more muscular build but lean. Also I wonder about nursing vs. formula and I know for a long time, many growth charts were based on formula but there is supposed to be a change there I think. My DS was BFed, her's FFed.

Who knows!?!?!?!









The best,
Em


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Embee*
DS runs 25th percentile. At 4 1/2, *he's 39 inches, 35 lbs*. He's on the smallish side... kind of like... me.







But, DH is tallish (6ft) and so is his whole family so at any time, our 25th percentile boy could change. Well, at least for height. I DO very well expect for him to remain thin as is DH. My family runs thin/petite, DH's thin/tallish. Hard to say where DS will end up there.

DS is close to that size, almost 39 inches and 34 lbs. He will be 4 at the end of August.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

this is a sore spot with me. Everyone always making comments about my childrens' size, as they did about mine when I was a kid. DD1 has never, ever, been on the growth charts. She's tiny, just like I was (I kept growing into my mid 20's). There is nothing wrong with being small, or being big. What matters is that the child is healthy and happy and learning new things. Would you ever ask "how big should a 35 year old woman be?" or compare where you fall on a height and weight percentile chart? No, you wouldn't. People come in all different sizes and shapes, and that's a good thing! When people ask how much DD weighs, I simply shrug my shoulders and tell them I don't know. But those "she's so tiny" comments really really rub me the wrong way. People have been saying the same thing all my life about me (well, until my 20's and I stopped growing taller and started growing wider), and now they say it about my kid and frankly, I'm sick of hearing it.


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka*
also said 5 year old wears a size 6 for length but can't keep them up without a belt. She weighs 45 pounds and I have no idea how tall.

I have always had this problem with my dd (just turned 5). She is on
the short side and I can never find pants to fit. FINALLY I noticed that
Children's Place pants have little adjusters inside, then this seasons
Target pants did this as well, then I heard Old Navy is following suit.

In the past any length that fit my dd the waist was always just a tad too
big, so we would need a belt. But dd hates belts. So it was mostly
leggings for her. I was really happy to see the adjusters put into pants,
even if it means shopping at stores I don't normally shop at.

Stafl I agree with you on the comments. For a long time people would
always pat dd on the head and tell her how small she was. I am always
taken aback that people think they can make comments like this about
children right to them. We don't do this to adults, we would be rude.
But strangers feel you can just about say anything to a child.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinity6232000*
I have always had this problem with my dd (just turned 5). She is on
the short side and I can never find pants to fit. FINALLY I noticed that
Children's Place pants have little adjusters inside, then this seasons
Target pants did this as well, then I heard Old Navy is following suit.

Sear's has carried pants like that for awhile. Osh Kosh also makes them (and tend to have narrower cut clothing as well, so we were able to find stuff easily for DD--- 48" 44-45 lbs)


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Gap and old navy have done this for years and everyone else is following suit. it is a beuatiful thing. Have you ever tried to find a belt for a girl.

We still do a lot of leggings too.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

You ladies have some big kids! dd is about it turn 5 and is 41" tall and we threw a small party that she's gained 2 lbs in 3 months and is now up to 33lbs! What the heck are you feeding these kids?


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

Funny, I was just thinking about asking a question like this. My almost four year old hasn't gained much wt in a year, maybe a pound or two. He doesn't go to the ped, but I think the last allergist appt. he was about 31 lbs.
Charts, schmarts!! My dd wasn't even on the chart for HT for years. I don't care. I know they grow because their pants get short and need new shoes and bigger shirts.
Both my kids have many food allergies too and ds has a very restricted diet. They are healthy though, I always comment to dh when they are outside how well toned they are, neither has any body fat that I can see, 'cept ds, whose tummy sticks out a little still :LOL
I don't know what 'average' is though. My kids seem on the smaller side but I am not big either... a size 4/6...
They are perfect to us!


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

My dd is 39 pounds, 41 inches, and wears a size 4/5. She doesn't look thin, but well proportioned.
The kids in her class vary in size. We have chunky monkeys who weigh 50 pounds and wear size 8, and skinny minnies who wear size 2/3T. Height varies to from 30 inches to 46 inches.

For a chart I think....babycenter (shudder) has one.


----------



## hrutledge (Feb 14, 2005)

My daughter is 3 1/2. She is 35 inches and 26lbs. The doctor always tells me she is small for her age. She is just growing into a 2t. Which is really frustrating because she feels anything with snaps on the legs are for babies as she has been potty trained for a year and a half.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hrutledge*
My daughter is 3 1/2. She is 35 inches and 26lbs. The doctor always tells me she is small for her age. She is just growing into a 2t. Which is really frustrating because she feels anything with snaps on the legs are for babies as she has been potty trained for a year and a half.

This might make you feel better... my 7.5yo daughter is 45 inches in her Skechers and around 48 lbs. Her brother is even smaller for his age. 9.5yo, 50 inches, 50 lbs! He barely squeaks onto the charts at like the 3rd percentile. Sometimes he isn't even on them, it just depends if we go before or after a growth spurt. He's so thin he can still wear a size 6 in shorts. He needs a size 8 in long pants but they fall off his body without a belt, even the 8 slims. My daughter wears a 6/7.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APBTLuv*
I just looked at the height/weight chart and she is right at the 50% mark. I guess those people who thought she was tall dont know what that are talking about :LOL

Or maybe they were comparing her to a population of smaller people. My son had his 5 year check up today. His stats: 40 pounds (50th %ile for age 5) and 43.25 " (65th %ile for a 5 year old). People are always telling us how TALL he is, and he has been the tallest (but not nearly the oldest) in his preschool class for 2 years. However, he does go to a Jewish preschool, and whether it's a fact or not, we Jews are not ordinarily known for our tremendous heights...so compared to his peers at school, he is VERY tall, but for the national norms, just a little above average.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Potty Diva*
My dd is 39 pounds, 41 inches, and wears a size 4/5. She doesn't look thin, but well proportioned.
The kids in her class vary in size. We have chunky monkeys who weigh 50 pounds and wear size 8, and skinny minnies who wear size 2/3T. Height varies to from *30 inches* to 46 inches.

For a chart I think....babycenter (shudder) has one.









Now *that* is a short 4 year old. DS would be postively enormous next to that child.... speaking of which, maybe you could hook us up so DS could be bigger than someone for once :LOL


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

My dd will be 4 on Oct. 2nd and she's 43" and 48lbs. She's not fat, just tall and well-proportioned. I, too, get sick of the size comments. My dd is starting to notice the comments and will often say to me, "Mommy, I have little hands like a little girl, right?" Ugh! She has Viking blood and has every right to be tall.


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

my dd turned 5 in June and weighs 40 lbs, is 42 " tall and seems to be average as far as comparing her to other kids her age. she hasn't been to a doctor since she was 6 wks so don't know about the "chart" but is very healthy and we have no concerns...


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

:LOL I know. Super tiny in weight to although I can't recall her weight.
Her size didn't get in the way of her being the ultimate bully of the class though. YIKES! She was scary!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Potty Diva*
:LOL I know. Super tiny in weight to although I can't recall her weight.
Her size didn't get in the way of her being the ultimate bully of the class though. YIKES! She was scary!

Uhhh, then never mind about getting her together with DS so he can lord his height over her


----------



## Willowrose (Jan 24, 2005)

My son turned 4 at the end of April and is 40 inches and 39 lbs. He is very well proportioned and seems to be right in line w/most other 4-5 year olds we know.
He wears a 4T though sometimes these are a bit short. He wears a size 10 shoe.


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

I get irked as well with the entire chart thing. Are they healthy,do they eat, poop, have energy? Then great! I get told my son is too skinny sometimes. He is 2.8 and 32 lbs and 39 inches tall????? I really believe sometimes people just like to say SOMETHING negative or bit*&y just to say it. It drives me nutz.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

My dd has always been at the lower end of "normal" for weight, coming in at 6lbs 5oz at birth and staying on that lower curve. She's now 42" tall and between 34-35lbs depending on how much she's eaten that day. We do bathroom scale weights every now and then for both kids just to keep track. She's quite tall and thin. Seems like she just keeps stretching out and not really gaining any weight. I've had several people tell me she's too thin but she eats alright. She's VERY active so she eats nearly constantly. It's not my fault she likes fruits and veggies more than she likes meat and carbs!







:

Meg


----------



## jackyf (Aug 4, 2014)

This is a really handy chart of child weight's by age:

Average Child Weight


----------



## jackyf (Aug 4, 2014)

jackyf said:


> This is a really handy chart of child weight's by age:
> 
> http://www.onaverage.co.uk/body-averages/90-average-child-weight


And this is a really handy chart about child height:

Average Child Height


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

All kids grow differently and it doesn't mean they will be either tall or short when they are adult sized because it's too early to tell at the age of 4. 

My daughter is almost 5 in a few weeks and only 29 lbs and average size in height for her age, around 3'9". I have a friend with a 6 year old daughter that weighs 105 lbs and is in the same size clothing as my 7th grade 12 year old daughter and that child has NO adults in either side of her family that are overweight in any way and were never overweight in childhood so they really do wonder where all of her weight gain has come from. No child at 6 should weigh over 100 lbs unless something is wrong or it's hereditary IMO. Either way, all children are different and sometimes there's no rhyme or reason to their fast or slow growth patterns. Your child may seem taller than other kids right now but in a few years be shorter than everyone her age. They grow in spurts. I wouldn't base her adult size on it just yet though.


----------

